# WWII Tactics



## Barry friendly (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey all, my friends and I were just wondering if anyone had any sort of documentation/reports on air combat tactics during and around WWII. Can be from any country or nation. Much appreciated. 
Cheers
Barry


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Barry friendly said:


> Hey all, my friends and I were just wondering if anyone had any sort of documentation/reports on air combat tactics during and around WWII. Can be from any country or nation. Much appreciated.
> Cheers
> Barry


Here's a start

Amazon product


----------



## Barry friendly (Feb 24, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Here's a start
> 
> Amazon product



Thanks! I’ll have to look at it. I have found Manuel’s online previously but I can’t seem to find them anymore.


----------

